# Why does love make us do the things we do



## caramel_angel85 (Nov 16, 2009)

Why is it that we put up with the things we do?? Is it his smile, his touch, the way he makes you laugh? What keeps us from walking out the door just when we are to the point of giving up? When you weigh the good and the bad which tends to weigh greater? What if they are equal? Why is it that when you look at him you feel so much love and so much hate at the same time? When is it truely time to throw in the towel and move on? Why is it that so many of us will put up with the emotional abuse because they say they are sorry? Is sorry really good enough? Especially when it happens again. And what about the women who put up with the physical abuse, what draws you back, why do you take it? Why is it that we as women are such unique and powerful individuals yet when love is involved we are as blind as a bat?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

To be honest that does not sound like love but infatuation... which are not the same things, at all

Far as people who tolerate abuse relationships, they are having to learn things that hard way... for whatever reason. Their great unhappiness is a opportunity for them to grow as people, should they choose... but some are too fearful/ immature/ mentally confused/ timid/ weak.. etc etc ( could be any number of reasons) to try anything new, like become a stronger person and find better partners, so instead, they suffer.. sometimes for a lifetime


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I stopped asking why a long time ago. Now i just ask what im going to do about it.


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

My big question here is have you told them how you feel and are they willing to try to change for the best of everyone around ??
I no my wife has taken sarcasim belittlement and good yelling from time to time and now has kicked me to the curb but i have learned a lot of that was a way of being defensive and not wanting to deal with issues and such and not resolve a thing in the past i thought it was a good way to deal with the issue now i see after reflecting changeing and tearing my own self down that it was childhood growing up that caused a lot of that in me and with self help books and counceling and a number of other changes in life i am not that way no more at all and the wife sees it but dont trust the changes yet either and still wont give me a chance , sadly i have changed for good now after a real tragic event pushed me to do it but i havent given up on her either and wont cause its never been a question of love or my love and caring for her id do anything for her and still will for her it was just them things that broke her spirit and trust in me now i am trying to show her but without much luck in that , my big question is why dont you tell him in a serious manner why and how you feel that way before it is to late and another relationship can either be saved or lost due to one or another reason .. meaning if he takes it seriously he will change out of his love for you or he will not and then you will have the true answers you are looking for .. that is my opinion but im just a man that is trying to change and win back a heart he cares for more then anything else in this world and will do what ever it takes and wait in pain for the rest of my life if need be, for me her and our 2 kids mean the world to me and there really isnt nothing i wouldnt do to save our family from becoming a broken home and another divorce statistic .. this day and age to many people think running from things is the answer in my opinion.. read the marriage vows and look at what they say and go in depth to them , its really interesting they are simple instructions on how to keep a marriage happy and lasting and how to build on love even further if things are taken seriously and there is true comittement to them


----------

